# Lima desde el Mirabus



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

El día de ayer aproveche para realizar una tarea pendiente, la de tomar el Mirabus con destino a Lima. Algo caro 45 soles por tres horas; pero teniendo la excusa de mi prima llegada de España, creo que valia la pena probar. Aqui las fotos:
































Se mira la huaca Pucllana por fuera, como quien gorrea imágenes.
Llegando al centro
















del verde al gris, será gris
































Siempre me ha gustado esos frisos tipo chan chan de este edificio








El otrora Crillón








El aún en litigio Bolívar
























el general y su plaza
























Si alguien puede decirme como se le llama a esta casona








Plaza de Armas, felizmente mejoró el clima


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Disculpen el resto de fotos las "posteare", luego tengo problemas con mi conexion, espero se vea algo.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Bacan!
Me gusta la que muestra las ruinas y los edificios modernos de fondo! Y el edificio con "frisos tpo Chan Chan" nunca lo habia visto, queda en el centro? Alguien sabe como se llama y que funciona ahi?


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Retomo el post y veo que Juan1912 ya había hecho un thread similar y en algunas vistas casi coincidimos; espero me sepa disculpar no ha sido mi intención copiarlo, recién me entero que él ya había tratado el tema.


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

Cheeres tus fotos si px ayer lima c puso gris pero despues salio sol


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Palacio arzobispal.








Este la casona más antigua de la plaza








Aqui se encuentran las oficinas de Caretas creo.
















Jr. Ancash








El San Cristóbal.








Aproveche las puertas abiertas de esta casa al frente del parque de la muralla para una foto.








Lampa
El Mirabus hace una parada en San Fráncisco para visitar las catacumbas, lastimosamente esta prohibido tomar fotos ahí dentro.








Saliendo nos dimo una vueltecilla por el parque de la muralla.
















El conjunto habitacional que Castañeda promociono para los antiguos moradores de esa zona.
De aqui salimos por la Av. Abancay, Parque Universitario y otra vez Plaza San Martin.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Qué envidia!!!!!!!!
Buenas tus fotos, y claro que vale la pena!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Chvrs las fotos, recuerdo que una vez tambien tome buenas fotos del Mirabus.

PD: Que feo han pintado el basamento del monumento a San Martin :S.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Muy buenas las fotos!


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Hacía el Paseo de los Héroes Navales y obras.
El Centro Cívico








Grau resiste el espolón enemigo.
























Gloria a Grau


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Excelentes fotos! muy hermoso el tour, a mi me gusta ir en el Bustour y en el Tranvia tour de la ciudad!  espero ver más fotos!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Qué también pasan cerca de las obras? Turismo de aventura que le llaman. Pese a todo, Grau se mantiene gallardo en el monumento.

Y no había reparado en la pintura del basamento ése; qué se puede hacer.


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

De regreso hacía San Isidro y Miraflores.
















Pardo








Puente Villena








La Rosa naútica
















Hacía Larco Mar
















De nuevo al principio
Eso fue todo por 45 soles.


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Muy bueno el tour y la fotos, gracias.


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Unas extras antes del almuerzo y después del almuerzo casi cena.
Esta es antes de almorzar.








Y estas después de almorzar y luego de una prolongada conversación.
Nocturnos.
















amantes








Villena








entre la bruma
























Larco mar, otra vez
Y asi fue mi último domingo. Saludos


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Excepcionales las imágenes nocturnas; la imagen de la cruz del Morro me hizo recordar mi veintiúnica visita el pasado marzo. Qué linda es Lima a toda hora.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Muy bonito el skyline  me encanto! espero tomar lindas fotos en mi proximo viaje


----------



## 7edge (Jul 15, 2006)

Hermoso thread felicitaciones.........Sin lugar a dudas lima demuestra una arquitectura espectacular.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Xèvere me gusta mucho el thread, al igual que a ti Limanidad a mi tambien me gusta los frisos de ese edificio, tambien noto que estan limpiado la fachada del Hotel Bolivar y lo bien que ha quedado el edificio Sudamericana. Las fotos nocturnas tambien estan bakanes. Salu2


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Buenazas tus fotos, todo un recorrido muy interesante por la ciudad. Ya me dieron ganas de tomar el tour


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

Buen recorrido.. ademas que eres un buen fotografo... chevere el mirabus creo q esta es la mejor epoca para subirse alli ya que no lo recomiendo en verano, quedas como camaron...


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow! Lindas fotos! no sabía que el Mirabus hiciera todo ese recorrido! Buen dato! 



Darko_265 said:


> chevere el mirabus creo q esta es la mejor epoca para subirse alli ya que *no lo recomiendo en verano, quedas como camaron... *


^^ jajaja! Ay Renzo! ya sabes! Caladryl! jajaja


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Aaahhh, qué bien se siente darse un paseíto por casa, aunque sea virtual...gracias, Limanidad, lindas fotos y recorrido.

Linda la huaca Pucllana...la casa antigua con el patio interior (cuántas así había en mi barrio el Rímac, si hasta me ha venido a la memoria el olor a viejo y flores), y qué interesante ese edificio negro con muchas ventanas en el post #15.

Cómo han podido pintar así la base del monumento a San Martín, qué desacierto...y pobre el monumento a Grau, me dio cosa ver todo ese caos a su alrededor...

Me pregunto si el conjunto habitacional por el parque de la Muralla ya está acabado...es que veo los alambres de metal salidos por el techo. Aunque no sorprendería si lo dejaran así nomás, ¿verdad? >.<

Pero en general, la ciudad se ve linda, tanto de día como de noche...

¡Saludossss!!! :cheers2:


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

yo hice el tour en el invierno pasado:cheers:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Darko_265 said:


> Buen recorrido.. ademas que eres un buen fotografo... chevere el mirabus creo q esta es la mejor epoca para subirse alli ya que no lo recomiendo en verano, quedas como camaron...


JAJAJAJAJAJA xD Bien rico nuestro bronz (H) 

Buenas fotos Limanidad, yo solo he hecho el recorrido en Miraflores, aún tengo pendiente hacer todo junto


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Limanidad!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bien pagados los S/.45!!!

De hecho te he robado una foto nocturna para ponerla en mi fondo de pantalla... chicos acá siempre me preguntan cuál es mi imagen de la semana y esta es para Limanidad.... ya otros como Juan, Imanol, Cess y Bruno han estado en mi fondo de pantalla... entre otros... siempre soy feliz de ver las maravillosas contribuciones en fotografía que uds. hacen, porque eso convierte a este foro en un lugar muy visual y rico en imàgenes de nuestro paìs.

Gracias


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Espero poder ver más fotos  esta muy bonito el tour


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Lo máximo el centro. Salvo por unos edificios colorinches, jeje. Buen thread :cheers:


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

hermoso


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Asu, me asombro de las buenas fotos que encuentras en este foro, no tendras más? jaja.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

muy buenas fotos ...nos ahorramos los 45 soles, jajaja


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ JAJAJAJA q malo xD pero es verdad =P

El paseo se ve chévere, creo que incluye algo en el Bolívar, un pisco sour o algo así.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

excelentes fotos limanidad, verlas fue como subir al mirabus sin pagar


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Gracias por sus comentarios a todos, sus palabras hacen que esos 45 soles no duelan mucho. Si bien el clima mejoro, arriba se sentía el frio sobre todo si vas en manga corta. Sobre el basamento del monumento a San Martín, es cierto parece un helado de vainilla con merengue, en fin sobre gustos... El tour que tome no incluia nada más que la guía y la entrada a San Francisco, ni un misarable tríptico a pesar de mi reclamo. Imagino que el tour original iba por la Arequipa y no por Petit Thours.
De nuevo gracias a todos por sus palabras.
PD. Gracias Vane


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

me gustra el parqe de la mjuralla


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Veo que hiciste el recorrido más largo del mirabus, las fotos están muy buenas, en serio se tiene buena vista desde el bus en especial cuando se pasa por malecones en miraflores. Las fotos del centro también están bacanes, parece que vale la pena pagar los 45 soles


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Simplemente hermosas las fotos  muy lindas


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Limanidad excelentes tus fotos y paseo. NO sabía que había estos paseos también de día. 45 soles cada uno algo caro, pero 3 horas lo valen, además pudiste enseñarle lo principal de Lima. Veo que fuiste en el segundo piso que se puede apreciar más. Una vez fui en el primer piso con mi mamá que ya está viejita además sufre del corazón y no puede subir escalones. El paseo fue sólo en Miraflores y nos costó 10 soles cada una a pesar de que decían que los que vivíamos en Miraflores nos cobrarían la mitad de precio:bash:No se aprecia bien en el primer piso, eramos las ùnicas, arriba lleno. El bus no hizo ninguna parada, ah si, una en la Huaca Juliana. *


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Gracias Lía, al regreso se sintio el "friecito", algunos de los vistantes fueron abajo sobre todo al entrar a San Isidro, pues el aire en Camino Real simplemente era casi insoportable por su frio sobre todo.
Juan1912; Tus palabras las tomo realmente en serio y si dices que te han gustado te lo agradezco sinceramente; otra vez muchas gracias.
A Chocaviento gracias y si tengo algunas fotos más que pongo a continuación.
Alejo, a mi también es bastante agradable y ha dado un respiro a una zona prolemática antes.


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

*Actos Fallidos*

Algunas fotos que no publique por diversas razones ...








como por ejemplo una interrupción: Un ruso y el arzobispado
o el hecho de recibir influencias al tomar las fotos. Imanol, maestro.








o por el hecho simple de no poner demasiado del mismo tema
















demasiada gente








Estas ahora que las veo me gustan








sobretodo esta: Silencio, procer leyendo.








o querer pararse con el cinturón puesto








esta no me gusto como quedo








demasiado fotogénico el Marriot








primer intento








todavía tengo secuelas de mi agitada adolescencia








Otra vez gracias...Y eso fue todo del mirabus... habla vas?


----------

